# PMV - PMI Gold Corporation



## Hold Forever (24 June 2010)

Has anyone hear of PMI Gold Corp?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 June 2010)

This stock is listed on the TSX, not the ASX, so this thread has been moved to the "International Markets" forum.


----------

